# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Emisija 8. kat - o MPO putu i sretnom završetku...... molim da se javite!

## Kadauna

zvali su iz HRT-a vezano za *snimanje emisije 8. kat - Danijela Trbović - tema: svemu usprkos",*  snimanje je u četvrtak, 31.01. u 12 sati u Zagrebu u  HRT-ovoj zgradi,  ali nije nužno da osoba bude iz ZG, plaćaju putne  troškove.

* Trraži se osoba/par koji iza sebe ima nekoliko pokušaja i nije  odustala i koja je na koncu zatrudnjela i rodila bebicu iz MPO-a.* 


*Ovo je izvrsna prilika za senzibiliziranje javnosti,* odlična mogućnost da progovorimo o neplodnosti, o samim postupcima, o NE-odustajanju, o teškom putu i sve ino što ide uz MPO.

* Molim da se javite na PP ako ste voljni odraditi ovu emisiju!*

----------


## anaši1507

> zvali su iz HRT-a vezano za *snimanje emisije 8. kat - Danijela Trbović - tema: svemu usprkos",*  snimanje je u četvrtak, 31.01. u 12 sati u Zagrebu u  HRT-ovoj zgradi,  ali nije nužno da osoba bude iz ZG, plaćaju putne  troškove.
> 
> * Trraži se osoba/par koji iza sebe ima nekoliko pokušaja i nije  odustala i koja je na koncu zatrudnjela i rodila bebicu iz MPO-a.* 
> 
> 
> *Ovo je izvrsna prilika za senzibiliziranje javnosti,* odlična mogućnost da progovorimo o neplodnosti, o samim postupcima, o NE-odustajanju, o teškom putu i sve ino što ide uz MPO.
> 
> * Molim da se javite na PP ako ste voljni odraditi ovu emisiju!*


Kad će se emisija prikazivati???

----------

